# Bremswiderstand? Muss ich den haben?



## HSThomas (29 März 2010)

Moin moin,


ich muss einen Drehstrommotor mit 7,5kW per FU ansteuern. 
Der FU und der passende Netzfilter sind jetzt nicht so das Problem - die Frage ist, ob es nötig ist, da einen Bremswiderstand einzubauen, oder nicht?

Der Motor ist für einen Seitenkanalverdichter - also ist nur ein "Ventilator" als mechanische Last am Motor angeschlossen.


Ein Kollege meint nun, dass da unbedingt ein Bremswiderstand zu muss. Ich bin mir da überhaupt nicht sicher, da ich mit so etwas so gut wie nie etwas zu tun habe. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


Gruß

Hauke


----------



## bimbo (29 März 2010)

Wie der Name schon sagt, den brauchst Du nur zum Bremsen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2010)

ich würde da auch einen Bremswiderstand verbauen, da so ein Ventilator
doch eine große Schwungmasse hat. Du kannst den schon an einer Rampe
herunterführen, aber die wird sicherlich sehr hoch sein.
Wenn da eine schnellabschaltung aus Sicherheitsgründen erfoderlich ist
kommst du um den Widerstand auch nicht herum.


----------



## JesperMP (29 März 2010)

Ist es ein Problem wenn der Verdichter einfach frei läuft beim stoppen ?
Wenn nicht, dann brauchst Du kein Bremswiederstand.


----------



## JesperMP (29 März 2010)

Vielleicht hat der Verdichter/Ventilator ein sogenannte "Abblasventil" für den starten und stoppen, so das nur wenn vollen Drehzahl erreicht ist, wird den Abblasventil geschlossen.
Also, über den Abblasventil verschwindet den Luftdruck in Prinzip "sofort", und der Verdichter/Ventilator braucht denn nicht gebremst zu werden.


----------



## bimbo (29 März 2010)

Tja, jetzt hast Du wieder alle Möglichkeiten und kannst Dir die Schönste aussuchen!


----------



## HSThomas (29 März 2010)

Ok...   wie dimensioniert man so einen Bremswiderstand?

Wir haben hier so selten mit Antrieben zu tun, dass da keiner eine Ahnung hat. 
Wird Zeit, dass das in der Technikerschule dran kommt - dann muss ich nicht mehr so blöd fragen :/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2010)

ganz ehrlich, da würde ich mich an den Hersteller des Umrichter wenden.
Die ganze sache ist ein wenig davon abhängig was für einen Zwischenkreis
ihr habt, z.b. bei SEW braucht mann immer große Widerstände die ein 
bischen Wärme in den Raum bringen. Anders ist es da bei KEB da können
die Widerstände klein sein.
Zusätzlich hängt es davon ab in was für eine Zeit ihr die Masse zum 
stillstand bringen wollt, die Umrichter Hersteller helfen dir dabei und
Dimensonieren dir dann den Widerstand.


----------



## HSThomas (29 März 2010)

Na dann werde ich mich mal vertrauensvoll an den Mitsubishi-Vertreter wenden.




Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe



Hauke


----------



## nico (29 März 2010)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass das in der Technikerschule dran kommt - dann muss ich nicht mehr so blöd fragen :/



In der Technikerschule lernt man aber nichts was man für die Praxis gebrauchen könnte. Jedenfalls nicht an der Schule wo ich bin. 

Denke auch, dass Dir der Hersteller am besten helfen kann.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (29 März 2010)

Also wir haben in der Firma über hundert FU-Gebläse,und da hat nicht eines einen Bremswiederstand.(laufen einfach aus....)

Kommt halt wirklich darauf an ob es schnell gestoppt werden muss.
Ansonsten schenk dir den Bremswiderstand.

Sag doch mal was zum Anwendungsgebiet?


----------



## HSThomas (30 März 2010)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Sag doch mal was zum Anwendungsgebiet?




Das Dingen ist ein Seitenkanalverdichter für eine Innenabsaugung von soetwas wie einem Schweißtisch.


----------



## MSB (30 März 2010)

... Also ist es bei diesem Antrieb vermutlich kein Thema den
a) Frei auslaufen zu lassen
oder
b) die Bremsrampe entsprechend lange zu machen

Also wird kein Bremswiderstand benötig, zumal die Schwungmasse bei eine Seitenkanalverdichter ohnehin nicht so tragisch ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lubof (30 März 2010)

da ist kein bremswiderstand nötig. der ist nur nötig wenn du eine schnellabschaltung brauchst. zB wenn du eine Säge oder sowas damit anseteuern würdest.


----------



## HSThomas (31 März 2010)

Toll - dann werde ich das genau so machen.


Vielen Dank


----------

